# Apbt v. AMBully v.AMstaff



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

im fairly new here and ive been wanting to kno whuts the real differnces between the three ive herd and real all sorts of things from they all are the same to there gamness is very differnt i dont kno wut to beleive and i like to educate others who ask question so ide like to kno the right answers to give​


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

Bad subject, search on it.  

APBT - all original 1970 Chevelle SS with an LS6 454 big block in it.

AmStaff - 1971 Malibu with a Chevelle SS paintjob and a nicely built 350 smallblock in it.

AmBully - 1972 Malibu, with 24" Dubs, heavy flake candy apple green paint job, stripes, hydraulics, crushed velvet interior, powered by Chevy 292 straight 6 engine.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Bad subject, search on it.
> 
> APBT - all original 1970 Chevelle SS with an LS6 454 big block in it.
> 
> ...


Nice analogy LOL


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Look through the bloodline forum there is a lot of info on this, Thank you


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Bad subject, search on it.
> 
> APBT - all original 1970 Chevelle SS with an LS6 454 big block in it.
> 
> ...


LOL couldnt have said it better myself. the person who posted this forum is probably like "wtf..." LOL


----------



## Brandys_BabyJayda (May 27, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Bad subject, search on it.
> 
> APBT - all original 1970 Chevelle SS with an LS6 454 big block in it.
> 
> ...


hahahahahahahahahahahahaa that made my day lol:clap:


----------



## Proud Marine Dad (Apr 1, 2009)

Oldskool Brent said:


> Bad subject, search on it.
> 
> APBT - all original 1970 Chevelle SS with an LS6 454 big block in it.
> 
> ...


:goodpost: :rofl:

My friend Jeff had a 1970 or 1971 Chevelle SS 454 in High School.... White with black racing stripes. That bad boy pinned you in the seat when he cracked second gear.


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

I guess but I'm not to into cars if u can translate that to sportbike or jus real English would b nice


----------



## Oldskool Brent (Jul 1, 2009)

King_bluepit said:


> I guess but I'm not to into cars if u can translate that to sportbike or jus real English would b nice


Real English? My posts are written in King's English. 

My post was a light hearted post, but I'll be honest, I don't think I can do a better job defining the differences.


----------



## Sadie's Dad (Jul 9, 2009)

How is this for plain english or so.

APBT - all original 1970 Chevelle SS with an LS6 454 big block in it. 
It's the real deal game and working dog.
AmStaff - 1971 Malibu with a Chevelle SS paintjob and a nicely built 350 smallblock in it.
Looks nice but is not really the same.
AmBully - 1972 Malibu, with 24" Dubs, heavy flake candy apple green paint job, stripes, hydraulics, crushed velvet interior, powered by Chevy 292 straight 6 engine.
For looks only. it's like the low rider of the dog world.

I hope this helps


----------



## King_bluebully (Aug 4, 2009)

Sadie's Dad said:


> How is this for plain english or so.
> 
> APBT - all original 1970 Chevelle SS with an LS6 454 big block in it.
> It's the real deal game and working dog.
> ...


:clap:thank you i did not get it at first


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hahaha....sad but true


----------

